# Giants and Yankees fans?



## ag515 (Oct 6, 2012)

is there any giants and Yankees fans out there would love to chat game coming up this Sunday against the browns and what do you think about the Yankees this year in the playoffs?


----------



## ag515 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ibanez with the walk off


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 20, 2012)

Hahahaha Come on BOY, it has been days. Tell me again how awesome the Skankees are.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Oct 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;K8E_zMLCRNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8E_zMLCRNg[/video]


----------

